# partagas shorts as a go-to smoke?



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hey everyone, I'm a noob to the world of gerbils but am looking at getting a box of Partagas Shorts. Cheap price, not too big a smoke and from what I hear, very tasty. I haven't had one before but would you consider this a good go-to smoke for when I want a good cigar that isn't too pricey for a not-so-special occasion?

thanks!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Can't go wrong with Party Shorts....although everyone has their preferences for shorter inexpensive (relatively) smokes. I would probably go with Bolivar PCs over the Shorts, but I am sure you will get plenty of people to go the other way. :2


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

hmm, i'll look into those as well. are they the same price?

Also, I hear the party shorts are a 15 minute smoke. Is there anything around this price point and longer. I'm looking for a 30-45 minute smoke. I didn't realize they were THAT short!

I''m looking for a robusto I guess.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Advil said:


> hmm, i'll look into those as well. are they the same price?
> 
> Also, I hear the party shorts are a 15 minute smoke. Is there anything around this price point and longer. I'm looking for a 30-45 minute smoke. I didn't realize they were THAT short!
> 
> I''m looking for a robusto I guess.


If you smoke slowly, as Habanos were meant to be smoked, the Shorts should last a half hour for sure. They are not a 15 minute smoke unless someone is smoking way to fast for the cigar's good. A Robusto should take an hour. :2

Party Shorts and Boli PCs are in the same price range.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Advil said:


> hmm, i'll look into those as well. are they the same price?
> 
> Also, I hear the party shorts are a 15 minute smoke. Is there anything around this price point and longer. I'm looking for a 30-45 minute smoke. I didn't realize they were THAT short!
> 
> I''m looking for a robusto I guess.


A party short is no robusto and will take you longer than 15 minutes to smoke. At least it should, if you smoke one that fast it will burn hot and will be missing out on alot of the flavor. Smoke slowly! I'm with Tom, I like boli pc's much better. Party shorts are far too inconsistent for my liking. Sometimes they kick my ass, sometimes they mild, sometimes they middle of the road, just not my bag.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, I don't know where they get those smoke times from, but a Short will last me at least 30 minutes, closer to 45.

That's the problem with trying to find a short, smoke, you are in a hurry. You don't want to rush the cigar and have go south on you, but if you're standing out in the 20-30 degree cold, you are trying to get done. If you are really looking for a quick smoke that you can toss or burn up then go with a cheapy like JLP Petite Cazys or something. Then if your freezing, your break is over, or you've "hot-boxed" it, you don't mind tossing it. If you truly have a solid 45 minutes and aren't won't have to toss the stick, then the Short, or another PC or TPC is the way to go.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

15 minutes? A partagas short takes me over an hour. 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=127858


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Definitely not 15 minutes. More along the lines of 30-45 minutes as was pointed out. These are a solid go to smoke for a smaller size cigar.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

It's my go-to short cigar...:chk


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

Solid smoke for the time and price.


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

I've had a fair few and they have always been very, very nice.

Love them to bits. The Boli is a good alternative, but if given the choice, I'll take the short.


----------



## JJG (Oct 16, 2006)

These are my favorite to take out on the town or for a walk around the neighborhood. Come to think of it, these are becoming my favorite overall smoke, mostly because I'm rarely in the mood to commit more than one hour to a single smoke.

Not as consistent as some of the other PCs. One out of every 10 or so tastes a little harsh/young but this could be my fault for smoking them with no age at all. Also, buy the 50 cab or you will most certainly wish you had.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Party Short?

Love em
get lots
Smoke em.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

burninator said:


> 15 minutes? A partagas short takes me over an hour.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=127858


Me too, i can't imagine smoking one of these in 15 mins. The slower you smoke, generally the better it tastes.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

I like the party shorts, but find that the Partagas PC Especialles are just a little bit better, and just a tad bigger, for almost the same $. JMHO, and you know what they say about opinions :ss


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

The first one I smoked was gifted to me and was advised to take at least 45 minutes to enjoy the cigar. I'm very glad I listened, now I'm hooked. As far as the Boli PCs are concerned, they are great too, a little stronger than the Shorts IMHO.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

smokin' machinist said:


> The first one I smoked was gifted to me and was advised to take at least 45 minutes to enjoy the cigar. I'm very glad I listened, now I'm hooked. As far as the Boli PCs are concerned, they are great too, a little stronger than the Shorts IMHO.


Sounds like the Boli PC would be my choice then.


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

I like this smoke. For me, they usually last about 45 minutes. Try picking up a fiver of these and/or the Boli PC if that's available to you and see which one you'd want a full box of.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

burninator said:


> 15 minutes? A partagas short takes me over an hour.


Me too.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I think the Boli PC's are better smokes, get a cab or two. :tu


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Can't go wrong with Party Shorts....although everyone has their preferences for shorter inexpensive (relatively) smokes. I would probably go with Bolivar PCs over the Shorts, but I am sure you will get plenty of people to go the other way. :2


I agree Party shorts are a great smoke but if given the choice Boli PC would be mine. Then again I love everything Boli.....:ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ah decisions decisions. I'm getting a sample of one of each to see which I like better. Then I'll go on from there and decide which one to buy.

I'm excited!


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

The shortest fastest smoke I've ever had was a fonseca kdt cadet, it's not as short as the party shorts but it seemed to have burned really fast without sporting a dome from smoking too fast.
And that took me about 40mins minimum, and those party shorts take me atleast 45-50mins to finish(no nub).

But hey, those party shorts really are awesome, pretty good amount of strength in nicotine and flavor in that small stick.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

If you're looking for something to smoke right out of the box, I'd go with the RASCC. They smoke much better when young, IMO.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Joey Link said:


> If you're looking for something to smoke right out of the box, I'd go with the RASCC. They smoke much better when young, IMO.


I agree :tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Joey Link said:


> If you're looking for something to smoke right out of the box, I'd go with the RASCC. They smoke much better when young, IMO.


And for that matter, forget the Boli PC's and grab some PLPC's :ss


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Joey Link said:


> If you're looking for something to smoke right out of the box, I'd go with the RASCC. They smoke much better when young, IMO.


Either the Partagas Shorts or the RASCCs...can't go wrong!


----------



## bolio (Sep 19, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> Either the Partagas Shorts or the RASCCs...can't go wrong!


can i have your comment regarding the boli pc...:ss


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Not to be a "seach nazi", but the Party Short is probably the most talked about cigar on this forum. The "favorite short smoke" topic has also already been explored in some depth. There is plenty of info already out there if you're interested in reading other people's opinions.

Short Smokes?
Short smoke shootout 
15 minutes for a Party Short?
party short
Is there a PC better than a Partagas Short?
Partagas Short '07
Favorite Short Smoke
Partagas Short
Party Short - my first

...and many more.

Just search for "short" in the thread title.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> And for that matter, forget the Boli PC's and grab some PLPC's :ss


love me some PLPCs :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Corona Gigante said:


> Not to be a "seach nazi", but the Party Short is probably the most talked about cigar on this forum. The "favorite short smoke" topic has also already been explored in some depth. There is plenty of info already out there if you're interested in reading other people's opinions.
> 
> Short Smokes?
> Short smoke shootout
> ...


:r I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> Either the Partagas Shorts or the RASCCs...can't go wrong!


RASCCs all the way... consistently incredible :tu


----------



## IrishCorona (Mar 7, 2007)

DBall said:


> RASCCs all the way... consistently incredible :tu


Touche bro..........

The RASCC is freaking awesome for the price & especially if you catch em on sale & and let them age for @ least three years. The 06's I tasted I'd smoke right outta the box all day long.

IMVHO The Partagas short is a very nice smoke that I'd NEVER turn down but I personally prefer the BPC & RASSC to name a few greats. IMVHO the Partagas Short doesn't represent the Incredible complex flavors that can come from a great Partagas Stick.

I also LOVE a well aged and more mild/medium bodied RYJ Small format smoke but not without @ least 3-5+ years of age to truly bring out the complex & subtle flavors of those beauties.

To each their own


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

IrishCorona said:


> Touche bro..........
> 
> The RASCC is freaking awesome for the price & especially if you catch em on sale & and let them age for @ least three years. The 06's I tasted I'd smoke right outta the box all day long.
> 
> ...


Interesting thoughts... I love the Party Short, RASCC, Boli PC and PLPC. I smoke all of them weekly and fin it hard to select a favorite. One thing I will say is I like the cabs vs the DB much more.


----------



## IrishCorona (Mar 7, 2007)

Simplified said:


> Interesting thoughts... I love the Party Short, RASCC, Boli PC and PLPC. I smoke all of them weekly and fin it hard to select a favorite. One thing I will say is I like the cabs vs the DB much more.


Hey brother:ss

IME their's to much talk about Bolivar PC's and Party shorts. Don't get me wrong, the BPC is an amazing smoke young or well aged....you could write your Disertation on it(LOL).

The Partagas Short is nice and(Notice I didn't say but..lol) for the full pop retail it's just not enough for my tastes and IMVHO. I've had them really young and really aged from MANY box code years and they just don't give me the total Habano experience. I'd rather just spend a little bit more and buy a box of BPC's or even spend more and buy a box of incredible Partagas or a box of Rass! Keeping in mind that Rass is a Robusto of course.

For some, Small format cigars are like like the Monte#2, a well aged one is incredible and their's more to life then Monte#2. To many fall in love with the Monte#2 and don't venture outside of their comfort zone trying to find other great smokes. Assuming you don't have to always have a Powerhouse, the 06 RYJ's may prove amazing with proper age. The RYJ's are just to damn mild & bland young.

Speaking of Small cigars, the O6 Monte #4 is so good I thought they where maybe fake. I wanted to age em but dang it's hard to keep my hands outta the box(wish I bought a case...lol) when I open up the Cooledor. In five years they should be worthy of the title *Great*!! We'll c.

Here's to finding what you feel is amazing!


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

If you guys like the RASCC and the Party Shorts, try a Siglo I, talk about complex flavor profile! I had a fresh one it was amazing, try it with a few years...


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

I say go with the Partagas Serie D No.4 its a solid smoke and at most places you can find it for under $200 or if you like Bolivar Royal Coronas are great too.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

It's probably worth pointing out that the Partagas Short is a _minuto _(110mm x 42rg), as are the Ramon Allones Small Club Corona (RASCC) and the San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe.

The Cohiba Siglo I is a _perla_, is the same ring gauge but a little shorter (102mm).

The Bolivar Petit Corona, the Por Larranaga Petit Corona, and the Montecristo #4 are _marevas_, again the same ring gauge but nearly 10% longer (129mm) than the Partagas Short.

The Bolivar Royal Corona and the PSD4 are _robustos_, at 124mm and 50rg, these are much heftier cigars than any of the others mentioned and might be expected to least half as long again as a _minuto_.

I prefer the RASCC over the Partagas Short, a much better smoke off the truck and the 06s in particular were spectacular. But all great smokes. Not one of these would I turn my nose up at.

Lots of great info here: http://www.cigars-review.org/


----------



## SD_Dave (Oct 20, 2007)

I know they are slightly different sizes, but can anyone with experience tell me how the Partagas Mille Fleur, Aristocrats, or Coronas Senior compares with a Short?


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Even Steven said:


> If you guys like the RASCC and the Party Shorts, try a Siglo I, talk about complex flavor profile! I had a fresh one it was amazing, try it with a few years...


I agree (at least on the aged part), though these are perlas vs. minutos. I have a few boxes from 1994 and 1995 and all have been wonderful, cedary, flavor-packed firecrackers. :tu


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

I would think to try them all try to find way to buy single cigars and give them a try.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

just ordered my box  
i'm very excited for them!

coming up next, bolivar gold medals!


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Advil said:


> hmm, i'll look into those as well. are they the same price?
> 
> Also, I hear the party shorts are a 15 minute smoke. Is there anything around this price point and longer. I'm looking for a 30-45 minute smoke. I didn't realize they were THAT short!
> 
> I''m looking for a robusto I guess.


Party Shorts are NOt a 15 minute smoke; more like 35 to 40 minutes depending on how you smoke a delicious cigar:ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Advil said:


> coming up next, bolivar gold medals!


These are great cigars, and you will certainly like them... :tu

If, on the off chance, you do not... feel free to send em to me.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hooray!!!


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Just placed an order for my first box! :dr


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

you won't regret it. just had one. review tomorrow.

or maybe tonight. i can't decide


----------

